# GUI-Layouting mit NetBeans



## knopper (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine GUI mit Netbeans erstellen.
Ich habe ein JFrame ertelltt, wie kann ich die andere AWT(SWING)-Elemente beliebig an jede Koordinaten des Frames verschieben.
Man musst irgendwo die Grenze von Layout einstellen, was ich aber nicht genau wo.

gruss


----------



## knopper (14. Mai 2004)

Hab gefunden

Rechte Maustaste->Setlayout->absoluteLayout


----------



## Thanni (17. Mai 2004)

knopper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab gefunden
> 
> Rechte Maustaste->Setlayout->absoluteLayout



nach dem du die gui fertig hast musst du von apsolute layout auf gridbag layout umstellen das das absolute layout nicht im browser funzt 


gruß thanni


----------

